# Where do you bike /  mountain bike...



## skijay (Jun 15, 2004)

mountain biking:

I have discovered that *Forest Park* in Springfield, MA has some decent mountain biking trails in the woods.  It is hard to believe since this is located just minutes from the skyscrapers of Springfield.  For me it is 10 minutes to some nice wooded trails and some hilly terrain, a couple of small streams to cross.   It is a nice ride and not to hard.  I would say novice to intermediate terrain.  

*Shenipsit - Somers, CT*  This is about 10 minutes for me to the Soapstone mountain entrance.  There are some nice trails throughout the area.  I usually take the trail to the top from the parking area near the access road to the summit.  It is a nice climb and once you find the dirt roads you can find other trails off of these.

mounatin biking sans the mountains:
*Norowotuck Rail Trail - Hadley, NoHo, Amherst, MA*
I like this for 16 miles (8 each way) of paved riding.  It is great exercise and somewhat scenic once you past the back of the Hampshire Mall going towards the end opposite  of Interstate 91.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 18, 2004)

To ride in a few charity events each summer/fall season, (and most importantly stay in skiing shape) I ride my touring bike 3-days a week for 12-16 miles per and 25-40 miles one morning every other weekend.  For fun, we break it up with some trail riding on our property or find a small group trial rides in Southern NH.

We spent two days riding the carriage roads in Acadia National Park this past Memorial Day weekend as well as hiking up Cadillac Mountain.

To be honest, riding bicycyles makes feel 30-years younger.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 20, 2004)

I like to mountain bike without the mountains ...especially rail trails. I love the r.o.w.'s off the western end of the Minuteman Trail, the Nashua River Rail Trail, assorted conservation areas throughout Lexington, and I'm itching to try the Ware River Trail, around the Quabbin, the Norwottuck, and the Southern New England Trunk Line Trail.


----------



## skijay (Jun 21, 2004)

I have found myself biking more since I have found the trails inside of Forest Park.


----------



## skijay (Mar 20, 2006)

After the original post about 2yrs ago, I can update my riding:  

This past summer I started downhill mountain biking again at Jiminy Peak.


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 21, 2006)

Here's a list of the some of the usual spots I hit for mtn biking...

NH:
Yudicky SP (Nashua)
FOMBA (Amherst)

MA:
Lowell-Dracut-Tyngsborough SP

VT:
Camp Johnson
Waterbury Reservoir
Mobbs Hill/Valley
Arcana
Saxon Hill
Sleepy Hollow
Catamount

I'd love to go to Kingdom Trails, but it hasn't happened yet. Hopefully this year...


----------



## Marc (Mar 21, 2006)

For ATB I ride the following on a fairly regular basis-

MA:

Buffumville Lake - Oxford, MA
Hodges Village Dam - Oxford, MA
Rutland State Park, Rutland, MA
Vietnam - Milford, MA
Douglas State Forest - Douglas, MA

CT:

Windham Dam -  Mansfield, CT
West Thompson Dam - Thompson, CT
Bigelow Hollow - Union, CT/Holland, MA
Case Mountain - Manchester, CT

VT:

Killington - Rutland, VT

I've never done Mount Snow.  That's on the list for this summer as is the Kingdom Trails.  I've also been dying to get up there and try those.

When I road bike, it is always starting from my house and usually going points south, west, or north.  I rarely ride into RI.  I prefer riding in CT to MA and RI because the drivers are better and so are the road surfaces.  I have done a lot of riding in MA however, and now and then will take a ride up to and up Wachusett.  A good climb.


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 21, 2006)

I usually ride 1-2 times per week at FOMBA in AUBURN, NH and 1-2 times a month at Exeter Woods (Fort Rock) in Exeter, NH. Exeter woods is my favorite place to ride. Fomba is close and great to ride after work.


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 21, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> I prefer riding in CT to MA and RI because the drivers are better and so are the road surfaces.


I have yet to see a good CT driver. I'm originally from RI and now in MA so I know firsthand that most of our drivers suck but you guys are no better.


----------



## hammer (Mar 21, 2006)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> We spent two days riding the carriage roads in Acadia National Park this past Memorial Day weekend as well as hiking up Cadillac Mountain.


 Are there trails in Acadia National Park that are family-friendly?  Been thinking of a trip up that way this summer...


----------



## dmc (Mar 21, 2006)

Tons of places in the Catskills...
North/South Lake is one of my favorites..

In NJ we pioneered the Watchung Reservation and South mountain in NJ in the mid-80's but got kicked out when Bike Shops started training for races there...


----------



## djspookman (Mar 21, 2006)

Here's the places I like to ride:

VT:
Palmers Trails (backside of Saxon Hill)
Mobb Farm
Perry Hill
Smuggs
Braintree Hill
3 Stallion Inn
Mericastle
Macomber Ridge
Sugar Run-Camels Hump State Forest trails (Fayston/Waitsfield)
Kingdom Trails
Camp Johnson/Sunny Hollow
Trollheim
Sleepy Hollow (a great place to have a wedding at too!)

NH:
Kingman Farm
my backyard (soon to re-develop the trails back there- 300+ acres worth)


dave


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 21, 2006)

hammer said:
			
		

> Are there trails in Acadia National Park that are family-friendly?  Been thinking of a trip up that way this summer...


The Acadia National Park Carriage Roads is the definition of "Family Friendly." Most bicyclists are on rented bikes & wearing helmets.  The Carriage Roads are cinder base and are shared between walkers, horse riders with rather easy grade changes for the most part.  Also each trailhead has ample parking and at least one restroom.  The Jordan Pond House is a great place to stop for lunch or a break, and there are several points you can climb and catch a great view.

Bike rentals from the local bike shops are reasonable in price and they offer bicycles in new or nearly condition.  You can rent by the 1/2-day, day, or week.

I recommend extreme caution if planning to bicycle on the Park Loop Road, people driving on that road are site-seeing and not looking out for you.  And the same goes for public roads, with little or nothing regarding bicycling room and the average driver is going much faster than the posted speed limit.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 21, 2006)

Charlie a  couple of pm's sent.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2006)

hammer said:
			
		

> Are there trails in Acadia National Park that are family-friendly?  Been thinking of a trip up that way this summer...



 There are 42 miles of carrage roads that  Rockefeller had built when he owened that place. They are open to the public, the little bit I road was very doable. There are of course hills but I think you can find plenty that isn't to steep. You do have to share them with walkers some horseback riders, but as long as you avoid the road apples I think your family can have a good time.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2006)

*Cherry Plains*

I live not to far from this State Park/Wild Life Management Area. There is a loop road that is not technical at all. Also there are some one track trails in the woods that are very technical, but worth the effort. These trails also branch out onto power lines and some logging roads. A few years ago someone on a Trail bike(read motorcycle) told me he had done over 75 miles on these trails without any back tracking. Not to worry though, I have seen very few motorized vehicles on these trails and I have been riding them for close to twenty years, I also have done some cross country skiing on them. It's a nicde park to spend some time in.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 22, 2006)

Here on Long Island..

MTN (usually every sunday AM in the Fall and Spring and Wed nights)
-Stillwell woods
-Greenbelt Trail
-Rocky Point

ROAD (daily - I can ride to/from work and also get out at lunch)
-I live on the North Shore (Gold Coast) and this area has great road biking roads, hills, not alot of traffic, beautiful mansions, views of Long Island Sound over to CT....stunning....

Usually get in 100+ mile per week in Spring/Summer/Fall


----------



## nek_crumudgeon (Mar 23, 2006)

I've had the luxury of traveling all over the US to ride my mountain bike, and I've definately got to say that Kingdom Trails are by far one of the best networks that I've ever seen.

I like Catamount, but it's getting wider . . . Mt Snow is great too!


----------



## RIDEr (Mar 27, 2006)

I mainly mountain bike in Jersey and have my home single track at Hartshorne (the best single track in Jersey).


----------



## marcski (Mar 31, 2006)

- Blue Mountain Reservation
- Graham Hills Park
- Sprain Ridge Park
- Local woods. (really old trail network - plus we're building some fun single track).


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 3, 2006)

Mainly Downhill @ Attitash.


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 5, 2006)

Blue Hills - MT bike and road

Western burbs (Dover, westwood), East. Mass. South Shore for longer road rides.


----------



## Doro (Apr 11, 2006)

backyard is the fells reservation and not too far is lynn woods.  both are great and offer a diverse network of trails and challenges


----------



## Talisman (Apr 12, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> I have yet to see a good CT driver. I'm originally from RI and now in MA so I know firsthand that most of our drivers suck but you guys are no better.



I'm from MA, live in CT and worked in RI.  The drivers in the three states are all bad.

I enjoy mtn biking in E CT and RI.

In RI:

Aracadia
Big River
Burlingame

In CT:

Pachaug
Bluff Pt /Haley Farm

In MA

Franklin
Foxboro
Harwich stuff off of the bike path

In VT:

Mt Snow
Killington
NE Kingdom

I have to say that I am less inclined to drive a long way just to bike, when some of the local rides are so good, like Arcadia or Big River.


----------



## skibum1321 (Apr 12, 2006)

Talisman said:
			
		

> I have to say that I am less inclined to drive a long way just to bike, when some of the local rides are so good, like Arcadia or Big River.


I've been to Arcadia 3 or 4 times but still have yet to be impressed.


----------



## Talisman (Apr 12, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> I've been to Arcadia 3 or 4 times but still have yet to be impressed.



I'm not sure I would drive from Malden to Arcadia for the riding.  Arcadia is big for So NE at ~40,000 acres and usually has something for every one, but it isn't easy to find some of the goods.  What are you looking for?


----------



## skibum1321 (Apr 12, 2006)

Talisman said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I would drive from Malden to Arcadia for the riding.  Arcadia is big for So NE at ~40,000 acres and usually has something for every one, but it isn't easy to find some of the goods.  What are you looking for?


I'm from RI originally so that's where I tend to ride when I go home. I admit that I don't know the place well and stick to the easy to find trails. I'm looking for some good, technical singletrack with some long climbs and descents. One thing that I've noticed about southern NE in general is that climbs and descents tend to be shorter due to the topography.


----------



## Marc (Apr 12, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> I'm from RI originally so that's where I tend to ride when I go home. I admit that I don't know the place well and stick to the easy to find trails. I'm looking for some good, technical singletrack with some long climbs and descents. One thing that I've noticed about southern NE in general is that climbs and descents tend to be shorter due to the topography.



Yeap, tough to make a mountain where there isn't one.

If you visit RI on a regular basis, the town of Milford, MA is on your way.  Stop off sometime at Vietnam.  That's a phenomenal place to bike.


----------



## skibum1321 (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah, I've heard that Vietnam is awesome. I haven't gotten there yet unfortunately, but it is on the hit list for sure.


----------



## Talisman (Apr 13, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> I'm from RI originally so that's where I tend to ride when I go home. I admit that I don't know the place well and stick to the easy to find trails. I'm looking for some good, technical singletrack with some long climbs and descents. One thing that I've noticed about southern NE in general is that climbs and descents tend to be shorter due to the topography.



So you are correct that long VT or NH ascents and decscents aren't going to happen in RI or most of CT.  Try Mt Tom in Arcadia for technical riding or the ledges up in the Escoheag section both of which are on the DEM map of Arcadia.  The Northern half of Arcadia had more technical stuff and the southern sections are more cross country stuff because it is the outwash plain from the last glacier.  Big River is pretty much cross country riding.


----------



## skizilla (Apr 25, 2006)

*Bluff Point*

I mountain bike bluff point and find it to be some of the best mountain biking in CT.  Sure there are not a lot of uphills but it is just crammed with single track some of which is very technical.  The trails are fast and they are in great shape and the ocean views cannot be beat.
In Massachusetts i ride in agawam at robinson state park again trails are in great shape and are real fast.


----------

